# Mikrofon Rauscht und Knackt



## kaip1 (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebes PCGH Forum,

Und Zwar hab ich eine riesen Problem - 
an meinem alten Computer hatte ich mal so ein Rauschen und Knacken im Headset (Logitech G430 und SteelSeries Siberia ) dann war es für knapp 3 Monate weg ist auch nie wieder aufgetreten.
Dann hab ich mir jetzt vor 2 Wochen einen neuen Computer gekauft (i5-4670k - MSI Z87-G45 Gaming - AMD R9 280) und das Problem trat wieder auf.

Also ist jetzt meine Frage wie ich das beheben kann weil am Computer kann es ja nicht liegen da es an beiden PC's so ist aber am Headset ja rein Theoretisch auch nicht da es ja bei beiden Headsets auftritt.

Ich habe auch schon den Versuch an einem Laptop gemacht und da ist es auch (mit beiden Headsets).

MFG kaip1

p.s.
Was ich vergessen habe zu schreiben - das Mikrofon rauscht also nicht die Kopfhörer


----------



## Jeanboy (10. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht sind beide Headsets hinüber? Bei den miesen Teilen wäre das kein Wunder


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht gibt es einen Wackelkontakt im Kabel oder am Stecker. Wie ist es, wenn du den Eingangspegel runterschraubst?


----------



## kaip1 (10. Juli 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind beide Headsets hinüber? Bei den miesen Teilen wäre das kein Wunder


 
Ich hab ja extra das neue gekauft als das Knistern angefangen hat und da war es mit dem Headset ja auch .



DKK007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es einen Wackelkontakt im Kabel oder am Stecker. Wie ist es, wenn du den Eingangspegel runterschraubst?


 
Was meinst du mit Eingangspegel ?


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2014)

In den Audioeinstellungen kannst du den Pegel für Lautsprecher und Mikrofone festlegen.


----------



## kaip1 (10. Juli 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In den Audioeinstellungen kannst du den Pegel für Lautsprecher und Mikrofone festlegen.


 
Ja das hab ich schon gemacht aber es verändert sich nichts - wenn ich mit Mikrofonboost an rede ist es nur Lauter aber sonst nix


----------



## Jeanboy (10. Juli 2014)

Egal ob Teamspeak, Skype whatever?


----------



## kaip1 (10. Juli 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Egal ob Teamspeak, Skype whatever?


 
Ja Egal ob Teamspeak oder sonst was


----------

